# Valk4 M



## Tony Acevedo (May 31, 2019)

I ordered the stronger magnet version, as I expected to help with TPS, Out of the box, the outer layers are really fast and nice, and the middle layers have two magnets on each piece like the Gan 460, this I expect this makes parity algs. from what I heard the Aosu GTS2M has better corner-cutting by a little, but tightening the tensions or putting extra lube can really help keep the stability because when you switch from the middle to outer layers too quickly to complete the first step in the Yao method makes it lock up (Not a big issue). but this cube is no disappointment, I have generally large hands but this cube fits comfortably, and I wouldn't pick any other 4x4


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jul 16, 2019)

I got my Mystic Valk 4 M in the mail today and I've done about 100 solves on it but it still feels quite slow. Do you think it needs to be broken in even more?


----------



## Tony Acevedo (Jul 16, 2019)

TheCube4226 said:


> I got my Mystic Valk 4 M in the mail today and I've done about 100 solves on it but it still feels quite slow. Do you think it needs to be broken in even more?


Yes, I have a cosmic Wingy skewb which I have done hundreds of solves but It hasn't broken in yet, if you want to you could just wipe it out with a napkin, but I would prefer to keep it in.


----------



## TheCube4226 (Jul 17, 2019)

I did another 100 or 200 solves on it and it feels fine now. I'm getting better times than on my GTS2. Thanks for the help!


----------

